# first order from attitude



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 9, 2012)

lets hope they arrive safe and in a timely fasion

Seedsman Seeds Northern Lights
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 

$33.65


Sativa Seeds Hawaii Maui Waui
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 

$32.04


FEMINIZED UFO #1 Reserva Privada OG Kush (free)

FEMINIZED UFO #2 DNA Genetics Seeds Cannalope Kush (free)

                                                  Seedsman Seeds White Widow (free)


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice haul.

What you popping first?

I have never grew any Reserva Privada beans, but sure have looked hard at them. The have some interesting strains


----------



## Iams (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for posting. I was looking at Attitude but have not ordered from them yet. If you would, please post shipping times from order to recieveing.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 9, 2012)

duck -  i'm thinking the northern lights first, then the maui waui, then the freebies. i bought reg's just in case i find a really nice male out of the NL or MW. if i do i'm gonna seperate him and store his pollen for possible experiments in the future.


Iams -  order date/time    Oct 03 2012, 02:35 AM i'll update when the arrive


----------



## sawhse (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey all, I order from the tude all the time! Takes two weeks for me. Plus the postal service is now posting the track. Also I just popped the reserve Prada og kush I just got, hope its a winner!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2012)

Enjoy the trip...it is so fun. This growing and learning stuff.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Enjoy the trip...it is so fun. This growing and learning stuff.



indeed, i haven't truly enjoyed anything this much since i started playing hockey when i was 7


----------



## tastyness (Oct 9, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> indeed, i haven't truly enjoyed anything this much since i started playing hockey when i was 7



:yeahthat:

For me it wasn't hockey- it was horseback riding.  But I know what you mean.  Childlike glee and excitement and fun.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 10, 2012)

can anyone share any experience with NL or  MW?

such as, 
roughly how long flowering will take?
if either strain is prone to certain def.?
i know the MW is sativa dominant, does it tend to get really tall really fast? like malawi gold?

seedman seeds says: 8-14 weeks for their NL, thats kinda vague imo

sativa seeds says: 7-8 weeks outdoors and gives no allotted time for an indoor grow...seems a bit short of a flower period. dont sativa's typically take longer then indica's?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 15, 2012)

i give attitude A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

checked my mailbox today and its here! 

monday oct 15th, under 2 weeks for delivery i am extremely happy


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 15, 2012)

Cha Ching


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 15, 2012)

wen u popin canalope kush, i got buba 76 and og kush las month popped em both


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 15, 2012)

the free seeds will most likely pop last


----------



## Iams (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the shipping times report.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Oct 18, 2012)

They are great. I've made 4 orders over the last 2 years but having problems germinating some seeds from last order. Won't pop at all. (Liberty Haze, AK47 Widow, Ice, etc.) I always get mine within 7 days (East Coast) in perfect packaging.

Any other good seed retailers with single feminized seeds?


----------

